# Anyone at Bonterra?



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

We are here for a couple of weeks C1-6 say hello if passing. Or you could avoid like the plague :lol: 
Sue


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

We hope to be there in about 3weeks so will just miss you. It would have been nice to meet you but you never know, our paths may cross!

Cazzie


----------



## miffy (May 8, 2011)

any room there :wink:


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

Sadly not! Working dot com
Sending hire vans out with numbtys and no doubt now very drunk numbtys to Cheltenham lol


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Cold and has been raining today. Knew I should have left my winter woolies handy. Good night blast night with friends. Retrieved the chopping board from behind passenger seat. Not found my watch yet though  
Put awning up just before the rain started.

Sue

Seems to be people coming and going most days.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

We are here D2 12. Rainy morning, sunny afternoon and he next few days look very good!


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Great its always good to put faces to avatars.

Sue


----------



## middman (Dec 31, 2012)

We arrive next Thursday. It will be our first visit to Bonterra Park. We are at Javea at the moment. We have been at Almafra and Costa Marjal over the last 4 weeks.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I was just passing by my computer.... so "Hello!"

Alan


p.s. It is actually bright sunshine here but could reach 15c today... I don't care, I would rather be where you are!


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Will look out for you mid man .
Alan will see you at Peterborough ? Think you are gong . Regards to you and Rosalie.

Sue


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Still here. Having a great relaxing time.

Sue n john


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

Not envious at all......

Catz


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

suedew said:


> Still here. Having a great relaxing time.
> 
> Sue n john


Does the new wifi system work Sue ? Are they charging for it yet ?

G


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Leaving tomorrow  
WiFi is excellent, fast enough to stream live TV. 18euro for 30 days.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Good ! I hoped they'd get it right. We were there in February during the changeover to the new system. We had the old system free ...but it did not work. When the new one was switched on we were told it would be free for two weeks...but it did not work properly while we were there. We managed to wangle 3 passwords out of Reception so could use 3 of our 4 devices but would not pay for 4 if we were there now. I assume it is still set so that you cannot log out of one device and log into another using the same password ? We did suggest that was something that could be changed.


G


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

We ave one password and can usually log off and on on different devices. Does get busy and slow down sometimes though.


----------



## Dayo (Aug 17, 2006)

Yes we're here, opposite you  
John


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

:lol: was beginning to think I was in some secret society and not meant to mention membership.

Sue


----------

